# Cam within 8K >5X Optical Zoom



## sourishzzz1234 (Dec 2, 2010)

Can u suggest me a good camera within Rs. 8K, more than 10MP resolution and >5K optical Zoom... I prefer Canon,Nikon,Sony and Kodak


----------



## himangshu (Jan 9, 2011)

kodak M575. 14mp, 5x optical zoom and HD video(720p) recording.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 18, 2011)

Don't consider kodak.Go for Canon powershot A3100 12 MP, 4X optical zoom better than kodak.


----------

